
Ask HN: Information Security document for an enterprise contract - sdybskiy
We&#x27;re in the process negotiating a contract with an enterprise client for a SaaS solution they are looking to implement into their existing technology.<p>They asked for a document outlining information security. Is there a specific format for completing one of those? Has anyone done one before?
======
rman666
See if they have a standard questionnaire. If not, propose the BITS AUP SIG
(Google it) or the Vendor Security Alliance questionnaire (again, Google it).
— VendorTrust.IO

